# Bring A Trailer is a joke



## ADDvanced (8 mo ago)

So my buddy has a 71 Bmw 2002 finished in Malaga, saddle brown interior, and he submitted it to BaT a month ago. They sat on the auction for 3 weeks, and listed the car:














1971 BMW 2002


Bid for the chance to own a 1971 BMW 2002 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,939.




bringatrailer.com





Here's the thing..... 2 days later, THEY LIST A DIFFERENT 71 BMW 2002, IN THE SAME COLOR, SAME INTERIOR, AND EVEN THE SAME F*CKING WHEELS:









No Reserve: 1971 BMW 2002


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1971 BMW 2002 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,172.




bringatrailer.com





Would you be pissed off? I would be. BaT ignored his complaints.

Thoughts?


----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

Is that the car that sold for $21,505 ? If so it exceeded the reseve price and sold, was your buddy happy with the outcome?

We had a car go live back in January, our gripe was the auction started / ended on a Saturday. The car still hit the reserve price, it is what it is...


----------

